# tire question?



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

hopeing someone can help me out i have an 2005 honda rancher 350 es i have an fmf powercore 4 exhaust and a dyno jet with a 2 inch lift can i turn silver backs i want to put 28's my bike is not 4x4.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly No....You will be better off sticking with something like a 26.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Honestly No....You will be better off sticking with something like a 26.


I agree with Bootlegger.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

is this being because it is not 4x4 or simply power issue. if its a power issue could i do a big bore kit to remedy this issue?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A power issue. It takes a lot more power to turn them than you would think...but another thing is your gearing....that is very important on the Honda's.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

so boot your saying that if i wanna turn that big of a tire i need to up my power and gear ratio how do i go about the gear issue i can do power mods but not to sure on gear stuff


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think they may a gear reduction for yours...check High Lifter and see...but they are Expensive. Honestly...your better off to stay with nothing bigger than 26's on it.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

There are actually two different GR options, one is a 23.5% and the other is a 39%, I'm not sure what the prices are on them, but I can put you in touch with the guy that makes them you're not gonna find either of them for sale at Highlifter. The 23.5% is a completely bolt in deal, nothing special required, the 39% requires case machining. For the simple matter that you're only gonna be spinning two of them, I do think 27s are possible, but 28s will be pushing it imo for a stock geared Rancher 350. Like Bootlegger mentioned gearing can make or break the performance of a Honda.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

yea i would like to get in touch with your guy.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:bigok:


----------

